# Noob with pixelation on Bolt



## Bombola (Dec 7, 2016)

I installed my Bolt+ last month in a vacation home. It worked very well that week. We hadn't been back for three weeks. When I tried the Bolt again, pixelation was terrible to the unit and minis. 

I called Charter Cable. Their remote diagnostic showed great signal strength. I then called TiVo tech. They had me perform a diagnostic that showed signal strength to be between 96 to 98%. The SNR was 36 - 38. Tivo tech told me the signal was too strong and I should call Charter to modify the signal remotely. 

I called Charter again and the said a tech would need to come out. TiVo sent a file to show the Charter tech what the values should be. The tech came and told me that TiVo was incorrect and he tightened up the system even more so that my values are 100% signal strength and SNR of 40. However, by the time he left, there was no more pixelation. Now the pixelation is creeping back. It seems to clear temporarily when the system is reset. Any suggestions of self help because Charter and TiVo don't seem to play well together. I am using Moca to connect.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Does the pixelation on the BOLT+ continue if you disable MoCA on the BOLT+?


----------



## Bombola (Dec 7, 2016)

Yes. I disbled the MoCA and also removed each mini from the system. It appears that when I reset the Tivo by unplugging and/or removing and reinstalling the CableCard, it clears up for a period of 15 minutes to 1/2 hour. Then it slowly gets worse again. 

Is it true that the signal strength and SNR are out of wack?


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

Bombola said:


> I installed my Bolt+ last month in a vacation home. It worked very well that week. We hadn't been back for three weeks. When I tried the Bolt again, pixelation was terrible to the unit and minis.
> 
> I called Charter Cable. Their remote diagnostic showed great signal strength. I then called TiVo tech. They had me perform a diagnostic that showed signal strength to be between 96 to 98%. The SNR was 36 - 38. Tivo tech told me the signal was too strong and I should call Charter to modify the signal remotely.
> 
> I called Charter again and the said a tech would need to come out. TiVo sent a file to show the Charter tech what the values should be. The tech came and told me that TiVo was incorrect and he tightened up the system even more so that my values are 100% signal strength and SNR of 40. However, by the time he left, there was no more pixelation. Now the pixelation is creeping back. It seems to clear temporarily when the system is reset. Any suggestions of self help because Charter and TiVo don't seem to play well together. I am using Moca to connect.


Hi,
If you have any spare splitters around, the higher number of ports are better, temporarily try placing one or more in splitters series before the connection to the Bolt, and continue to check for decreased signal strength and SNR and see if you get any positive impact on the pixelation issue. If by some minor miracle, the issue clears up, you might want to consider replacing the splitter(s) with an attenuator of a similar loss. 
Here is a good source for attenuators, Attenuators within RF - MCM Electronics Category


----------



## Bombola (Dec 7, 2016)

The Cable Tech tried a 10dB attenuator which caused worse problems. He said that validated his conclusion that the signal was fine and hte Tivo was faulty. I know this is not sufficient, but i was at a loss. Do you have a suggestion for either a variable attenuator or a range of attenuator values to have onhand to reduce signal. Otherwise, it seems the splitter would be just as hit and miss. Also, i am not sure how to transfer the splitter signal loss to the attenuator values.


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

Bombola said:


> The Cable Tech tried a 10dB attenuator which caused worse problems. He said that validated his conclusion that the signal was fine and hte Tivo was faulty. I know this is not sufficient, but i was at a loss. Do you have a suggestion for either a variable attenuator or a range of attenuator values to have onhand to reduce signal. Otherwise, it seems the splitter would be just as hit and miss. Also, i am not sure how to transfer the splitter signal loss to the attenuator values.


Splitter/attenuator issue, if you look at most splitters, you will see a number like "3db" on a 2 way or similar on the output ports of the splitter, this is the number indicating the amount of loss on that port, the amount of loss increases with the number of ports the splitter has, a 4 way often has about 7dB per port, and so on. If you look at that link, you will see those same "dB" ratings on the attenuators going from 3-20 dB. 
But this appears to be a moot point as the addition of a 10 dB attenuator seems to have demonstrated. Frankly, I suspect that the issue is with your Bolt, but getting Tivo to acknowledge it will be difficult. If you can possibly return it, I would do so, and try to pick up another one from a local source with a good return policy.


----------



## Bombola (Dec 7, 2016)

I bought directly from Tivo. I was afraid of that answer.


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

Bombola said:


> I bought directly from Tivo. I was afraid of that answer.


Are you past the 30 day return limit? If not just return it and get another one from BB or Amazon.


----------



## Bombola (Dec 7, 2016)

My mistake was to purchase the Tivo for a vacation home. i bought about 45 days ago. I installed it last time we went to the vacation home. it worked well that week, but now, approx. 45 days later, not so much.


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

Bombola said:


> My mistake was to purchase the Tivo for a vacation home. i bought about 45 days ago. I installed it last time we went to the vacation home. it worked well that week, but now, approx. 45 days later, not so much.


The problem you are going to have is that the Tivo folks are going to keep harping about getting your signal strength and SNR way down and even then you are going to have to insist to get a replacement. I would consider getting a 3, 6, and 10dB attenuator since you already know that 10 dB is too much. That way you can add whatever by placing them in series to accommodate the Tivo folks and get the right SNR they are looking for. If the picture still goes pixelated...ask to be pushed up the line, and frankly, I trust the older Roamio series more than the new Bolts to get a stable picture.


----------



## Bombola (Dec 7, 2016)

Thanks. I have already ordered the attenuators. Seems like the Bolt is not nearly as plug and play as advertised. One would think that there would be something in the line of Tivo techs who can do house calls. At the very least, a liason to work between Tivo and the Cable providers.


----------



## alexb (Jan 4, 2003)

also replace any splitters (like ones in crawlspaces, etc) and (possibly cables) you could have a faulty splitter or a cable with a discontinuity. The latter i have, so comcast overdrive the signal and then i use 3db attenuators. Oh and don't forget to put caps/terminators on any open splitter ports or unused wall connectors (to stop reflections etc)


----------



## Bombola (Dec 7, 2016)

The TiVo is right above the cable entry point. The cable tech replaced both splitters and capped the open terminals. Should be good on that front. Thanks alexb.


----------



## scottchez (Dec 2, 2003)

My Signal was way to strong had to go Entry Point to a 4 Ways Splitter then to a Two Way splitter to make it just below 100% on the Tivo Diag screen. SNR is still high but Cox Cable likes it high here.
Working good for me.
NOTE: some 3 way splitters have a 3.5 and a -7DB ports so it give you more trial and error options.
Keep trying.
It could be while you were go someone canceled service and they increased your power.
Bolts are very picky signal wise unlike the older Tiros, could be a bug in the software?

Don't forget to add the MOCO PEO filters, depending on Brand those can lower it by .5 to 1.5 db


----------



## Bombola (Dec 7, 2016)

POE is in place. Attenuator son the way.


----------



## Bombola (Dec 7, 2016)

Finally decided to throw in the towel and return to cable rental service. Bolts are too finicky to deal with. I can't stand not knowing whether I'll be watching tv or crawling around the basement with a pocket full of attenuators. While this Community has been great, TiVo service is terrible. Waste of a great deal of money, not to mention time.


----------

